# November BDays



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Well Marj had the great idea to start an October BDay thread, so I thought I start one for us November children! Only 4 days left :whoo: 
Mine is on November 12th. Any more Scorpios or Sagittarius?


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*Maryam*

November 12th is my DH's birthday too!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Janet,
it's amazing how many people are born on Nov. 12th. I personally know 5 other people! Maybe it's because Valentine's Day is 9 months prior???


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

ound:ound:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow 
That is so weird - my birthday is November 12th as well . Another Scorpio ! What are the chances of that ..I wonder ..


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry, my folks must've celebrated early that year...mine's the 7th ound:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Leslie, :laugh:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

My DH is the 15th. A Scorpios and a Leo, what a combination!!!!!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi's is Nov. 5th.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Mine is Nov 6th and I'm doing my best to ignore it. Well except for the neat present hubby is buying me. I kind of put him on the spot cause his b'day is in September and I bought him a new laptop and all the goodies to go with it. That way I don't feel guilty about wanting an expensive present :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> My DH is the 15th. A Scorpios and a Leo, what a combination!!!!!!!!


A Scorp woman with a Leo man? LOL I bet that can get lively. I tried it once. Whew what a ride. He was a great guy but one of us would have wound up in jail if I would have stayed with him. :ballchain:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Janet,
> it's amazing how many people are born on Nov. 12th. I personally know 5 other people! Maybe it's because Valentine's Day is 9 months prior???


Ah ha! I never could figure out how my mom and Dad got together. This explains it all


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jan, 
you make me laugh :laugh: My DH's birthday is also in September. Virgos seem to be the perfect match for us crazy Scorpio ladies. He kind of balances out my overwhelming passion for things, hehe.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Jan,
> you make me laugh :laugh: My DH's birthday is also in September. Virgos seem to be the perfect match for us crazy Scorpio ladies. He kind of balances out my overwhelming passion for things, hehe.


I don't buy into the daily horrorscope things but there's a book out by Linda Goodman. It's a really thick book and has every combination of signs you can name. Scorp man vs whatever woman, Scorp woman vs whatever man, etc. It also deals with friendships between signs and tells you what to work around to stay friends, lovers, etc. That book has been so accurate it's unreal. When I looked up Virgo man and Scorp woman, it said go ahead and love him......he needs you LOL
I found her books on amazon.com but the one I have isn't there. It's pretty old http://amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_b/105...oks&field-keywords=love+signs+&Go.x=15&Go.y=1


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cash's B-day is Novemeber 9th. He'll be one year old. My baby is growing up!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for headups about Valentines day . My brother is Nov 5 and I am Nov 12 but I never figured it out ..
I guess my Dad was a romantic at heart . I never saw it especially the year my Mom got a outboard motor for her birthday ..


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Cosmosmom said:


> I guess my Dad was a romantic at heart . I never saw it especially the year my Mom got a outboard motor for her birthday ..


ound:ound:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

arty:arty:Reece will be 2 years old on the 10th...arty:arty:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow all these November babies!! Oreo is also a November baby too - He will turn 1 on November 5th


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Sully will be one on the 5th. No humans this born this month in our home!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow, Kodi, Oreo, Sully and Cosmomom's Brother have their Birthday on the 5th! What a busy day...
Anyone's BDay earlier than the 5th?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Isabelle my maltese turns 5 on Nov 4th. I am still waiting for her to slow down but to no avail! My husband bought her a dog friendly California book so we are going to do what Belle likes best- go out somewhere for the day!

Lots of puppy birthdays on Nov 5th though!

Amanda


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

So far the earliest birthday in November that we got to remember is Belle's. Good to know!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> Cash's B-day is Novemeber 9th. He'll be one year old. My baby is growing up!


They grow so fast Missy!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Well i have an old boyfriend in Montreal who has his birthday on the 5 and also my cousins husband who lives in Toronto who was born on the 5th as well ..
Sort of interesting .. I guess it just gets too cold in February up there in Canada so everyone likes to snuggle and it must lead to things .. :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Happy Birthday to Amanda's (Isa)Belle! *Hope you get lots of hugs today...


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday to Isabelle!! Hope it a wonderful day for you


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Isabelle! arty:

Hope you are having fun today in Long Beach!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Isabelle!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Isabelle!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh thanks everyone! We took Belle & (of course) Dora to Long Beach this morning, we started off as a walk in the park, found a dog park but it was all dirt, and then best of all went to the off leash dog beach. Isabelle was able to play with another maltese there as well. She was kind of a monster (even more than Belle) who the girls didn't have much fun with but they did have fun running from her  They ran up and down the beach chasing each other and made a lot of people laugh. Dora didn't go swimming this time but we figured out what Dora loves- it is the sand. We got to the sand and she started going crazy. I teased hubby for Dora's birthday she wants a beach front place in Malibu!

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Tomorrow is my 2nd birthday and Mom will be real busy. So she said I had to take my birthday picture tonight. Can you believe this hat she made me wear. :doh: Shelby got a real pretty one, but Mom said I was her little Prince, so no feathers on my hat. Happy Birthday to me.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh My Kodi looks so handsome in that hat! Sounds like a great birthday party and give him some extra liver cookies for having to wear that hat!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday Kodi, what a great hat!!!! Kisses & good wishes from the 3 L's


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, sounds like Belle had a wonderful birthday! You're such a good doggy mom! 

And Kodi looks adorable in his birthday hat! Though I agree he deserves some extra treats for wearing it!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Happy birthday Isabella...


My my...how cute is Kodi in his crown....

Happy Birthday Oreo and Sully

Happy birthday....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy B-day Belle-- Happy B-day Prince Kodi!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kodi!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday! 

What a cutey!!!!!!!!

Kara


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:cheer2: *Happy Birthday Kodi, Oreo and Sully* :cheer2:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday to all the November babies, :whoo: , up to this day.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori says:
Happy birthday Belle, Kodi, Oreo and Sully!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Leslie, what a darling picture of Tori in your Avatar. I can actually SEE her eyes and nose!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks, Maryam. It's one of the few pics I've taken lately that didn't turn out looking like a black blob w/no eyes. ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle:Happy belated birthday to Isabelle!:juggle:
arty:Happy Birthday to Kodi!artyLove the hat Michele!)
:clap2:Happy Birthday to Oreo!:clap2:
:cheer2:Happy Birthday to Sully!:cheer2:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL YOU BEAUTIFUL NOVEMBER BABES!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*You know it is Monday...*

I was just thinking how cool is it that these dogs have the same birthday... okay it took me a minute to realize Oreo and Sully are brothers 

Happy Birthday Boys 

Amanda


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oreo thanks you for all the LOVE  

A Happy Birthday shout out - rather BARK out - from Oreo to his brother Sulley and to Kodi!!! arty:arty:arty:

November Babies Rock!!!!! eace:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday to both Oreo and Sully!!! arty:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Oreo and Sully!!!!!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy birthday to Kodi, Belle and Sully!!! arty:
I hope I haven't missed someone


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

JASHavanese said:


> Mine is Nov 6th and I'm doing my best to ignore it. Well except for the neat present hubby is buying me. I kind of put him on the spot cause his b'day is in September and I bought him a new laptop and all the goodies to go with it. That way I don't feel guilty about wanting an expensive present :biggrin1:


Jan's birthday is tomorrow- and we get to find out what she got!!!! Happy Birthday tomorrow Jan. And to Leslie on Tuesday (but leslie you already got your little birthday present Tori)


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havashadow said:


> Thanks, Maryam. It's one of the few pics I've taken lately that didn't turn out looking like a black blob w/no eyes. ound:


You did a great job Leslie!! Look what a photographer did with a win picture of a puppy I sent out that I co own. It looks like there was red eye and he airbrushed it and made blobs. Ugh I like her messy picture better!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> Jan's birthday is tomorrow- and we get to find out what she got!!!! Happy Birthday tomorrow Jan. And to Leslie on Tuesday (but leslie you already got your little birthday present Tori)


Yikes, you're right and thank you. Hubby needs help picking out the right one and my back is too messed up to get out so it's going to have to wait.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Oreo and Sully. arty:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> Jan's birthday is tomorrow- and we get to find out what she got!!!! Happy Birthday tomorrow Jan. And to *Leslie on Tuesday* (but leslie you already got your little birthday present Tori)


Missy~ Mine is actually on Wed. the 7th. Let's not speed up this turning 50 thing, ok? :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havashadow said:


> Missy~ Mine is actually on Wed. the 7th. Let's not speed up this turning 50 thing, ok? :biggrin1:


Pffffffftttttttttttt you look 35 so the heck with age


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan~ You're so kind...Did I tell you that you're my new best friend? :hug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ladies, 50 is the new 30!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jan, Leslie ...... HAPPY BIRTHDAY LADIES!!!!! :whoo:*

Happy birthday Belle, Kodi, Oreo and Sully too! Wow. So many puppy birthdays this month. Yaaaaaaaaay!!!!!! *


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree, Jan. That photo is a little creepy when you look closely and you notice the eyes are so strange!! :jaw:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Jan, Leslie ...... HAPPY BIRTHDAY LADIES!!!!! :whoo:*
> 
> Happy birthday Belle, Kodi, Oreo and Sully too! Wow. So many puppy birthdays this month. Yaaaaaaaaay!!!!!! *


It's after midnight so it's official. I'm another year older  Now how the heck did that happen! Leslie, you only have 23 hours to go.....at least on my time


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

marjrc said:


> I agree, Jan. That photo is a little creepy when you look closely and you notice the eyes are so strange!! :jaw:


I agree with you, it was creepy so I called the photographer and asked if he took any others. He said yes but I wouldn't like it because it has her tongue out. I told him it sounded like her and I'd love to see it. He emailed it to me this evening and I can't help it, I love the picture. It shows her personality so well. This poor girl hated showing so much that I pulled her and she's back at home ruling the roost.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*!!!Happy Birthday Jan!!!* :cheer2: Don't worry about getting a year older, Leslie&I are following you VERY soon!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy BIRTHDAY, Jan!!!!!!!!! :whoo:

I hope you have a wonderful year! That pup is beautiful!  The eyes do look weird in that first picture, I like the other two much better!

Any plans today? 

And happy bday to all the other November babies and furbabies! Leslie, Belle, Oreo, Sully!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy birthday Jan! arty:

I love that little tongue sticking out! That's a great picture.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

arty:arty:Happy Birthday Janarty:arty:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan,
Happy Birthday and what a cute photo for your birthday as well! Have a good piece of cake for us 

Amanda


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday

Jan and Leslie!!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan and Leslie


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Leslie's BDay is tomorrow!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, Maryam, I guess if they're gonna force me to, I can tolerate celebrating two days in a row! ound:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori says:

Happy Birthday Mommy Jan!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Hope you are having a wonderful birthday Jan!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG Leslie, look at Tori's face!!!! please can she wish me a happy b-day too (next month) ? 

You have a lovely day tomorrow. 

Missy


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Everyone 
Hope you have a wonderful day !!
from Cosmo and Ahnold & Cosmosmom 
Ahnold does not miss being a showdog either he is just so busy ... but he does Miss his other Mommies & families now & again .
/


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday Everyone!! Hugs to you all


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheer2:arty:Happy Birthday Jan!arty::cheer2:

:juggle::cheer2:Happy birthday Leslie!:cheer2::juggle:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Leslie!!!!!!  :drum::tea::grouphug::cheer2:arty:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:cheer2:Happy Birthday Leslie:cheer2:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*[/BHappy birthday to all!!!!!
My hubby's b-day is on the 14th, my sister's is on the 10th...so we celebrate them together...the neat part is my brother -in-law and i have the same birthday June 26th!!!! I have awile though!!!!]*


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

I totally forgot all about this thread!:frusty: Happy birthday to all. What we did for Sully's birthday will be posted on his blog later this evening www.myspace.com/sullythehav. 
Again I hope all had/have a wonderful and blessed this month!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Happy '30th' Birthday Leslie!!!*


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the birthday wishes, everyone! Maryam, you're a hoot! Oh how I wish it were only 30... :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday Everyone!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Leslie! arty:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday Leslie!

I told Tori to give you some birthday kisses from the forum!

Amanda


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you Leslie!! Hugs to you


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Krimsin, I couldn't see your Myspace page.  I am sure Sully had a great time


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Everyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

havashadow said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes, everyone! Maryam, you're a hoot! Oh how I wish it were only 30... :biggrin1:


Then Happy 21st Birthday Leslie.. 

All the best,
*'Lo*


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

whitBmom said:


> Krimsin, I couldn't see your Myspace page.  I am sure Sully had a great time


Krimsin, Sully's profile is marked private. Only other "friends" (contacts) of his can see his page.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Happy 1st Birthday little Cash!*


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cash says wufff, waaaauuuffff!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday CASH!!!

Gucci sends her wet, slobbery doggy kisses!!!!!!!!!!!







And the CDL **throws you a yummy jerky treat**


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

*Happy birthday Cash! *


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo: Cash is a year old! :whoo: Tori sends big slobbery kisses and I send extra hugs and belly rubs :biggrin1:

arty:*Happy birthday, buddy!*arty:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday to Cash! arty:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday Cash! Hopefully you get a bone from your mom, dad, and your brother!

Amanda


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

arty:arty:Happy Birthday Casharty:arty:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Happy birthday Cash!! You sweetie you


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Cash!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CASH!!!*


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> Cash's B-day is Novemeber 9th. He'll be one year old. My baby is growing up!


Happy Birthday Cash!!!!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Happy BIRTHDAY, Jan!!!!!!!!! :whoo:
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful year! That pup is beautiful!  The eyes do look weird in that first picture, I like the other two much better!
> 
> Any plans today?


I was able to get out of the house on my bday. Since hubby has taken off work to take care of me, I got to keep my regular breakfast date with my gf. He got to hear 3 hours of girl talk and even joined in :biggrin1:
Then we went to where a friend works and I got my b'day present. They were so sweet. They got me a table and chair to sit at and look at the different ones so I could pick which one I wanted. It's a wacom artist pad that I've wanted for a while but was too cheap to buy it.
Then it was off to the dr's office where they worked on my back again. That was the most I've done since I hurt my back this time so I went out cold and missed all the b'day calls. That works out pretty good though because you get to keep celebrating. arty:
What did you do Leslie?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

You all are so sweet. Thank you for the birthday wishes.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Tori says:
> 
> Happy Birthday Mommy Jan!


Oh Leslie, she's a beauty. You take such good care of her. You're doing great at taking pictures of her too!! Give that baby a kiss for us please.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> I was able to get out of the house on my bday. Since hubby has taken off work to take care of me, I got to keep my regular breakfast date with my gf. He got to hear 3 hours of girl talk and even joined in :biggrin1:
> Then we went to where a friend works and I got my b'day present. They were so sweet. They got me a table and chair to sit at and look at the different ones so I could pick which one I wanted. It's a wacom artist pad that I've wanted for a while but was too cheap to buy it.
> Then it was off to the dr's office where they worked on my back again. That was the most I've done since I hurt my back this time so I went out cold and missed all the b'day calls. That works out pretty good though because you get to keep celebrating. arty:
> What did you do Leslie?


NEAT! I love 'gifts' like that, crafty stuff! Because I get too cheap for things for myself, too. I'm always worried about everyone else having stuff they need or want.

I hope your back is much better. I'm on a real rollercoaster with my health lately...I never know what I'm gonna feel like when I wake up so I can't make any darn plans..that's a precursor to feeling like crapola! lol

I think you should keep on celebrating the whole month! Heck, all of the birthday babies... 

Kara


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> NEAT! I love 'gifts' like that, crafty stuff! Because I get too cheap for things for myself, too. I'm always worried about everyone else having stuff they need or want.
> 
> I hope your back is much better. I'm on a real rollercoaster with my health lately...I never know what I'm gonna feel like when I wake up so I can't make any darn plans..that's a precursor to feeling like crapola! lol
> 
> ...


Ouch Kara. I wonder if it's the changing weather that's getting you?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't know.

I think my meds are bothering me? Yesterday, I had a headache and nausea SO bad. I threw up 4 times!!!! uke: And I HATE puking! I'd rather go to the dentist and have my teeth drilled w/o anesthesia or just about ANYTHING. I can't stand throwing up, especially coffee! ACK. I spent 80% of the day in bed, and Gucci was SUCH a trooper, she just crawled in bed and slept with me, but that made last night rough...because she wasn't tired so kept us up all night and woke ME up at the buttcrack of dawn! lol

I think sometimes the medicine they give us to 'feel better' actually makes it worse!

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

My Sweet Reece turned 2 today...I can't believe it's been two years already..

Happy Birthday Reece


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Paige - he is such a gorgeous dog!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY REECE - hope you get lots of kisses, belly rubs, chewies, and maybe get to sleep with Mommy for your Birthday!!
The 4 L's send kisses


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> Ladies, 50 is the new 30!!!


Missy, at 30 nobody could keep up with me. At 50, they pass me by ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Paige said:


> My Sweet Reece turned 2 today...I can't believe it's been two years already..
> 
> Happy Birthday Reece


Wow Paige, what a beauty!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Wow Paige, what a beauty!!


Oops, I got so caught up in how beautiful he is that I forgot to say Happy Birthday!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I don't know.
> 
> I think my meds are bothering me? Yesterday, I had a headache and nausea SO bad. I threw up 4 times!!!! uke: And I HATE puking! I'd rather go to the dentist and have my teeth drilled w/o anesthesia or just about ANYTHING. I can't stand throwing up, especially coffee! ACK. I spent 80% of the day in bed, and Gucci was SUCH a trooper, she just crawled in bed and slept with me, but that made last night rough...because she wasn't tired so kept us up all night and woke ME up at the buttcrack of dawn! lol
> 
> ...


You need a cork for your throat gf. Oh wait, that might not be such a good idea. (((((((((((Kara))))))))))) 
I agree with you about meds. My dr will start to write out a rx then stops and looks at me and says, "Why am I writing this, you aren't going to take it, are you". Then he tears it up ound: Gucci's such a good girl taking care of her Mommy. Mine curl up to me too but they thought it was pretty funny to lay in front of me when I was having such a hard time walking. It was like a little game with them. Then when I started using the cane, they found out fast to get out of the way!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, REECE!!!!!! He's SO beautiful!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> You need a cork for your throat gf. Oh wait, that might not be such a good idea. (((((((((((Kara)))))))))))
> I agree with you about meds. My dr will start to write out a rx then stops and looks at me and says, "Why am I writing this, you aren't going to take it, are you". Then he tears it up ound: Gucci's such a good girl taking care of her Mommy. Mine curl up to me too but they thought it was pretty funny to lay in front of me when I was having such a hard time walking. It was like a little game with them. Then when I started using the cane, they found out fast to get out of the way!


BWA HAHA. I'd use the cork for my DH's throat! ound: (kidding!) Yep...I refuse alot of scripts. I am still sitting on the neurontin *afraid* to deal with the impending, certain side effects! ACK!

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Reece!!! he truly is stunning Paige!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Oh thanks everyone! We took Belle & (of course) Dora to Long Beach this morning, we started off as a walk in the park, found a dog park but it was all dirt, and then best of all went to the off leash dog beach. Isabelle was able to play with another maltese there as well. She was kind of a monster (even more than Belle) who the girls didn't have much fun with but they did have fun running from her  They ran up and down the beach chasing each other and made a lot of people laugh. Dora didn't go swimming this time but we figured out what Dora loves- it is the sand. We got to the sand and she started going crazy. I teased hubby for Dora's birthday she wants a beach front place in Malibu!
> 
> Amanda


Stay safe where you're at Amanda. It seems if Malibu isn't falling then it's burning. 
I've missed so much this last week and a half. Are the fires out in Ca?
It sounds like you and the dogs had a great time. Do we get lots of pictures?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

arty:*Happy Birthday handsome Reece*arty:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, REECE! You little studmuffin!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Paige- Reece is very handsome and I love that for a sable, he kept some color! Dora went really light almost all white except ears but now she has gotten color back  She even has this new caramel color behind her ears 

Amanda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan- I think they are. I haven't heard about them-we had some so called "wet" weather last week. People in So Cal make me laugh with what is considered wet. And the fact it is now 60F and 2 of my coworkers have on parkas with the fur lined hoods.

No thoughts on moving to Malibu unless the email was true and I really won the world's biggest internet lottery  but I will sneak Dora on to the beach for her thrills!

We didn't take any photos <sigh> hubby was along this trip and he has rules about the camera and apparently cameras and sand don't mix. The camera hasn't broke every time I have taken it to the beach <shhhhhh> I did love this beach so I will try to get back there without the hubby!

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:drum::clap2:Happy Birthday Cash!:clap2::drum:

:juggle::cheer2:Happy Birthday Reece!:cheer2::juggle:

What a gorgeous boy he is Paige!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

*REECE!!!*


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Reece! arty:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy birthday, Reece.

Paige, what a beautiful picture of Reece. The time just flies by. I can't believe Kodi is 2, either.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks to all of you for Reece's Birthday wishes...I had to leave dear Reece today with Axl and the boys to go to a soccer game(My daughters team won state today...YEAH!! GO FOOTIE CHICKS) But, I am hoping Reece, had fun playing with the boys and Axl on his birthday...He will be sleeping with us tonight for a little birthday spoilling..although as I type this is is laid out in his crate going to sleep...I guess he had a fun day...

We all sang the Happy Birthday song to him before we left....but he didn't seem impressed..


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Paige~ At least he didn't howl along w/your singing to him! ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

So THAT is Reece's picture?! I saw it in the "calendar" thread....... I think?? and thought it was Stogie! lol Reece is GORGEOUS and such a hunk!

*
Happy birthday Reecebaby!!* 

Jan, I'm sorry to hear your back is still a huge pain. I know exactly what that's like and I can say , touch wood, that it does get better. It takes a while though..... especially at a "certain" age. ahem ......

DUCKING!!! :brick: LOL

Kara, take care there, girl! You can't afford to be losing weight puking! Ack... hate trying new meds too. I had a horrible reaction two nights ago and thought I was going to "die"! I was hurting and decided to take a strong med. I've had leftover from a year ago. Not a good idea! uke: I hope tomorrow's a better day for you. ((hugs))


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

Stuey's birthday is November 17


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Belated birthday wishes to *Mojito* and *Bruiser*, who had birthdays on November 16th and turned one year old!

*Stuart Little "Stuey"* (Lilysplash's pup) and *Benji* (Poornima's pup)! Both had birthdays on November 17 and turned one year old!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Happy belated birthdays Mojito, Bruiser, Stuey and Benji! *:cheer2:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::cheer2:Happy Belated Birthday wishes to Mojito,Bruiser,Benji,and Stuey!:cheer2::juggle:

Sorry I am late......:hug:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

arty:Happy Belated Birthday Mojito,Bruiser,Benji,and Stuey!arty:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy belated birthday Mojito, Bruiser, Benji and Stuey!!!! arty:

You know, that sounds like a mantra of some sort, LOL.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lilysplash I said:


> Stuey's birthday is November 17


Ugh, I'm late but still sending birthday wishes


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Paige said:


> arty:Happy Belated Birthday Mojito,Bruiser,Benji,and Stuey!arty:


What Paige said!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy first birthdays... where are the party pics?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes! Happy birthday lil' sweeties!!!!!!!

Where are the pics?  hehe.

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lots of puppy birthdays already! Happy birthdays little guys!!!


----------

